# Daybreak (haiku)



## Nellie (Jun 26, 2016)

refreshing morning
with a rustling, gentle breeze
a new beginning.​


----------



## Sonata (Jun 26, 2016)

"Like" is somehow not enough for this.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 26, 2016)

This shows that common, simple words can say a lot.  Good job.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 27, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> This shows that common, simple words can say a lot.  Good job.




as midnight said, simple words... simply elegant... a quiet, gentle mood... Thank you, Nellie...


----------



## Nellie (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank-you Sonata, how kind of you. Thanks also to midnight and Firemajic for your encouraging words. I like to keep it simple.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 27, 2016)

This flows majestically Nellie. Really good. 

Thanks for the read!


----------



## ned (Jun 27, 2016)

hello - not my sort of thing - yet, I enjoyed it

must be buoyed by the optimistic slant

cheers
Ned


----------



## Nellie (Jun 28, 2016)

ned said:


> hello - not my sort of thing - yet, I enjoyed it
> 
> must be buoyed by the optimistic slant



^Must be...... thanks anyway for commenting, even tho haiku isn't your "sort of thing".  :-k


----------



## escorial (Jun 28, 2016)

simplicity is a word with so much depth at times in poetry...cool


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 28, 2016)

refreshing morning
 with a rustling, gentle breeze
 a new beginning.

​Nellie, beautiful work as always. 

You know how to capture that "moment". And...there is a "new beginning" for me today. How did you know? :star:


----------



## Nellie (Jun 29, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> ​Nellie, beautiful work as always.
> 
> You know how to capture that "moment". And...there is a "new beginning" for me today. How did you know? :star:



Thanks, Laurie. How did I know?.......... ESP......


----------

